# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Wie weet wat het is

## RmeisjeN17

Hallo allemaal,
Ik ben vorige week woensdag gestopt met mij pil.
In die laatste week heb ik maandag ipv van in de ochtend savonds mijn pil ingenomen.
Nu had ik zaterdag een kleine bloeding (smiddags zag ik dat, savonds was hij alweer over)
Ik weet niet of dit mijn ongesteldheid is geweest.
Daarna heb ik geen bloeding meer gehad.
Vandaag zwangerschapstest gedaan, die zegt dat ik niet zwanger ben!
Maar ik twijfel voel mij heel naar!
wie weet hier meer van?

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo RmeisjeN17,

Waarom ben je gestopt met de pil?
Als je je pil dezelfde dag inneemt kan dat in principe geen kwaad hoor, het kan zijn dat je nu een kleine bloeding had, de zwangerschapstest gaf aan dat je niet zwanger bent, dus lijkt me dat je dan ook niet zwanger bent.
Wat voelt er precies raar? Dat je niet zo lang ongesteld bent geweest of iets anders?
Je kan voor de zekerheid nog een test doen of eventueel bij de dokter laten doen voor de echte zekerheid als je je zo raar en vertwijfeld blijft voelen...

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi RmeisjeN17,

Ik ben het helemaal met Luuss eens.

Bedoel je met het stoppen dat je nu helemaal gestopt bent met de pil? Of dat je vorige week bent begonnen met je stopweek? De bloeding en de negatieve zwangerschapstest zegt iig genoeg dat jij niet zwanger bent. Het rare gevoel kan komen doordat bijv je menstruatie in de weg zit, dus door moet breken, of door het gestress met de gedachte dat je zwanger zou kunnen zijn. Heb je trouwens wel onveilige seks gehad? In het geval van seks met voorbehoedsmiddel (dus bijv condooms) zou het helemaal uitgesloten zijn. 

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## RmeisjeN17

Hee allemaal,
Ik ben gestopt met de pil, omdat ik 3 weken had geslikt!
Ik wil dus niet zwanger zijn! Het is niet gepland!
Ik ben donderdag gewoon weer begonnen!
Wat raar voelt is dat ik maar een dag ongesteld ben geweest (en eigenlijk was ik toen ook niet ognesteld) Ik ging toen naar de wc en had een beetje bloed op mijn wcpapier. Dus ikhad een maandverbandje er in gedaan! Maar toen ik daarna weer ging was het alweer over! :Frown: 
Ik ben dus een beetje bang dat ikt e vroeg heb getest en alsnog zwanger ben!groetjes

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi hoi,

3 weken is redelijk normaal voor een hele pilstrip? Ik denk niet dat je zwanger bent, je menstruatie wilt gewoon niet goed doorkomen, daar ga je je raar van voelen! Daar kun je dus o.a. ook buikkrampen etc van krijgen  :Wink:  

Een zwangerschapstest kun je normaal gesproken pas doen vanaf de eerste dag dat je ongesteld had moeten worden, heb je dit gedaan? Als dit het geval is dan hoef je ook niet zo bang te zijn op een zwangerschap  :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo RmeisjeN17,

Ik sluit me bij Syl aan!
Zoals ik mijn pil inneem is 3 week slikken en dan 1 week stopweek en dan steeds opnieuw.
Ben je al lang ongesteld en/of aan de pil? 
Soms in het begin kan het wat raar lopen omdat je lichaam dan nog moet wennen aan de pil en dan kan je minder, een beetje of niet ongesteld worden en veel krampen hebben. Ik heb ook wel gehad dat als ik stress had of me niet lekker voelde terwijl ik al heel lang de pil gebruik mijn ongesteldheid niet door kon zetten. 
Ik hoop dat we je een beetje gerust hebben kunnen stellen!
Laat je weten hoe het gaat?

Liefs Luuss

----------

